# Occupational Asthma



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

Wear masks when it's dusty, there are ANY fumes or you have to work around insulation/mold/dirt. 

I am 38, very healthy and now the proud owner of a pair of lungs that feel like they are full of sand on the bad hours... Sand with my three year old sitting on top of my chest. Fun while playing with her on the floor, unfunny when trying to work while coughing your head off. 

I love the Electrical field, was aceing my courses and my father was talking about me taking his general construction business over in a few years just a couple months ago. Now? Now I have puffers, masks that are WORSE then not wearing one (for the 15 minutes till my lungs close down and off I go to the ER... Hi guys.. Hi Mrs. Electra-Woman. Here is your favorite smock. We are keeping it in your favorite room just for you. ) and a Miriam of other ego kicking things to deal with. 

So, goodbye profession I loved and always wanted to do, goodbye great men and women of the craft...Your words and experience helped me greatly. Keep up the good work, keep learning.. WEAR YOUR DAMNED MASKS... I will tell the folks at the hospital to save the ones that don't a bed near mine so we both can wonder how they wired my room's lights. 

Maybe I can get a job AT the hospital...will save those pesky ambulance rides....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear that. Asthma is career ending for many people. I never understood how bad it was until i see how many people have had their working careers ruined because of asthma.

I am older than you and have inhaled many particulate and chemicals on the job. Back when I was an apprentice, we used several chemicals that have long been outlawed in the US. I am thinking something like benzine? Not sure, but it was strong and dangerous we later found out.
I have inhaled all kinds of dangerous things and I smoked for 45 years on top of that.
Mask's and safety standards were not like they are today.
We never used masks back then.

I can say I am relatively healthy in this regard. I hope my luck continues. I did stop smoking and I am no longer in the line of duty.

I wish you well.


----------

